

Following, liking and people searching - __
http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2009/07/following-liking-and-people-searching.html

======
brown9-2
I wish they made "60 people like this" a setting that you could hide - I
really couldn't care less who else likes the blogs/RSS feeds I'm reading, and
rather not have any space wasted in my browser window to be told about it.

~~~
nick5768
Here's a greasemonkey script to use as a workaround:
<http://userstyles.org/styles/19590>

Taken from: [http://lifehacker.com/5317171/user-script-disables-google-
re...](http://lifehacker.com/5317171/user-script-disables-google-readers-like-
feature)

